# Losing interest



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I tore my tank down and offered it for cheap and nobody wants it. Its been a couple of months now and i have another system, a lot more manageable at 60 gallons but its just sitting mt.

Ive lost interest; i had a few disappointments lately. Lost all my Coral slowly over a year, battling phosphate issues; no Algae but no growth in my Coral

It seems like everything just withered away; easy stuff too like Zoas, Mushrooms and all my Euphellia, duncans. So much disappointment.

I really don't miss it, not yet anyway, i stopped listing my stuff, some quality pieces too, Mp10 with Battery back up and Rodi with booster pump, i guess I'm not ready to just give it up entirely.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

An update, the 60 cube has been repaired. New back panel. It is now sitting in the basement full of fresh water doing a leak test. It's been a week i guess its ok to go.

I was thinking that the tank looks so good, why nit just set it up like that and never put anything in it and it will look great. No water changes required, no fish and coral to die, no cyano or bubble algae or apstatia. No fish foid to purchase. Its perfect. 

Its called Aquariun Art, whats with these sideways pictures. Just when i thought that everything was perfect. Lol


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Whatever said:


> An update, the 60 cube has been repaired. New back panel. It is now sitting in the basement full of fresh water doing a leak test. It's been a week i guess its ok to go.
> 
> I was thinking that the tank looks so good, why nit just set it up like that and never put anything in it and it will look great. No water changes required, no fish and coral to die, no cyano or bubble algae or apstatia. No fish foid to purchase. Its perfect.
> 
> Its called Aquariun Art, whats with these sideways pictures. Just when i thought that everything was perfect. Lol


 Yes, Aquarium Art can look very nice.. Maybe some nice rocks and driftwood. Wow. Cheers.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes. Thanks for getting it, some drift wood and some nice rocks, hearing the water ripple and some music very faintly. Nature sounds. Might be on to something here.


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Whatever said:


> Yes. Thanks for getting it, some drift wood and some nice rocks, hearing the water ripple and some music very faintly. Nature sounds. Might be on to something here.


 This set up will also allow you make decorating changes until you find a set up that says WOW. Cheers.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes thats what I'm thinking, I'm going to glue my rock together or most of it.
I've been building structors of rock trying to find something really special, I've got a little over 100 pds of really nice rock. I did come up with something i liked but it only utilized 39 pounds. I'm taking my time with this.

At first i was gonna have a 35 gl behind the tank as a fuge/rock tank, running a line off the drain and having it gravity fed back to the sump to use the rest of the rock but thats not happening now. I just don't have the space.

So i will come up with something eventually, until then i have lots of other projects to do like Gravity fed ATO. I like this aspect of reefing. The planning and implementing ideas.

I really want this to be a special setup and it will be, no rushing. Thanks for your interest and kind words


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Update
The bottom cracked on the tank and its history, taken apart and useing the left iver glass for projects. On to the next build. Maybe


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

You've probably seen this online before but on glass bottom tanks (as in no trim), it's mandatory to put a piece of foam between the tank and the stand. I used the 1/2in pink foam panels from Homedepot on my build.

You may already have it, in which case this info is for others.



Whatever said:


> Update
> The bottom cracked on the tank and its history, taken apart and useing the left iver glass for projects. On to the next build. Maybe


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been on and off with this hobby since I was a kid. 
At least a few times I took a 1-5 year break. I'm like that with hobbies. 

This time I'm selling nearly everything. If I get back in it will also be with a minimalist setup.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Setting up my 125 after xmas. Getting a primo spot in the living room, it should make a difference looking at it in full view. Changed out the sump for a more accessible tank and getting a steel stand made. Hopefully the upgrades give me a clearer insight.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

The tank has been set up for 8 months and it looks pretty good, I am so glad that I didn’t sell it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adais (Jul 16, 2021)

Will you post some pictures?


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes I could enjoy










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Here are a few full tank shots, the ones taken from the back of the tank are just that, it’s set up so you can view it from the front and the back, it’s a lot easier to do maintenance that way.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

A few more


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adais (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks beautiful


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you, much thought went into the setup and I’m very happy with it, I’m glad I didn’t sell it all, he’ll I almost gave it away then put it in storage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Frustrated but pushing forward. I don’t know why the tank will not support some coral, it seems that the only coral that does well are Leathers and softies, the Candy cane and Euphelia wither away or don’t grow at all, even the Zoas don’t last unless I feed them with Reef roids, I’m using RO/DI, water changes are 20 percent every two weeks, the lights may not be Radion or AI but not crap black boxes either, 2x AI blue sols and 3x dsuny led pendants on a fast grow program, Swc skimmer and an ATS, nitrate has been increased to 15 and phosphate is a bit high at .18 lots of movement in there 4x power heads and 2 returns.

The Coraline grows insanely calcium is 490, Alk 7.7 dkh. Mag 1550. I’m gonna send a sample of the water in for analysis but I just don’t understand. The tank is not over loaded with fish, 4 small fish and 3 Tangs and a Foxface. Lots of live rock. 150 lbs.

Maybe my expectations are too much, it’s been up and running 10 months. I’m not giving up and I’m gonna be upgrading my power heads very soon then the lighting will be next.

Thanks for allowing me to rant a little bit. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

